# help!!!



## yamelisortiz (Jul 10, 2008)

I am new to the world of cycling and have signed up for a sprint triathlon. Purchasing a bike is so cunfusing. My budget is small and I have no brand recognition. I have found some bikes on-line (I know... I prob. should not buy a bike online but it seems to be the most inexpensive route) for less than $400. Can anyone tell me if they know anyhting about the 2009 Gavin DURUS Aluminium Road Racing Bike. and can anyone give me suggestion as far as other brands. I am looking for an entry level bike.
Thanks


----------



## yamelisortiz (Jul 10, 2008)

*also...*

I ahve also looked at this bike 2009 DAWES LIGHTNING 1000 ROAD BIKE. any thoughts??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

For $400 you might get more bang for your buck with a used bike. Have you checked out ebay or your local Craig's List. 

You can also go to your local bike shop. Those guys sometimes have leads on used bikes for sale.


----------



## johnthebiker (Feb 16, 2009)

*Solid Bike*

I bought a Gavin Durus in August from eBay. I've got to say the bike is great. The frame is very well made for a <$400 bike, great welds.

The components are entry level, but the price sure beats entry level Trek and Giant offerings.


----------



## rus_bro (Oct 22, 2007)

johnthebiker said:


> I bought a Gavin Durus in August from eBay. I've got to say the bike is great. The frame is very well made for a <$400 bike, great welds.
> 
> The components are entry level, but the price sure beats entry level Trek and Giant offerings.


I was actually looking at the same bike, and was wondering if anyone knows much about the Shimano 2200 components? 

I am not looking to do any brutal riding, just want something more comfy than my Schwinn Homegrown to put some miles on.

rb


----------



## rob.char (Feb 28, 2009)

rus_bro said:


> I was actually looking at the same bike, and was wondering if anyone knows much about the Shimano 2200 components?
> 
> I am not looking to do any brutal riding, just want something more comfy than my Schwinn Homegrown to put some miles on.
> 
> rb


I second. I was looking at the Duros. Frame looks solid. Anyone have any more info? Weight of complete bike? Anyone ever ride one? How similar is the geometry to a Trek, etc? Other than the read der. the bike looks great for the $$$.


----------

